# java moss for fry



## mle (Aug 17, 2010)

any one who know the java moss for juvinile fish? i wanted to set up a tank for spawning, will the java moss or other plants will do? how?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Java moss is perfect, take some fishing wire tie it to some drift wood or some rocks. Make sure u clean it before you put it in your tank though. My girlfriend keeps java moss in her fancy guppy tank so if they fry come out and she isnt home to remove them they can seek refuge in the moss. It doesnt take much to grow at all, most of the stock lights that come with aquariums will be sufficent. java ferns once their roots have spread also create a good hiding place for fry and juvies. For a spawning tank i would go with a sponge filter so that none of the fry get sucked up, if ur using a HOB or an all in one make sure u cover the intake with either a sponge from a sponge filter (just buy a replacement sponge that fits over the intake) or a peice of stocking.


----------



## mle (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks.. i have guppies too and pearlscale in same aqurium,(50 gall) i put the java moss as backround in plastic mesh, hope it will grow faster, is it fine if iwer put lil bit of salt? for anti bacteria purposes? in my other flower horn tank i put lil bit of salt that is no plant.. how bout in my guppies tank? is this bad for java mos or other plant?


----------

